# Sline Vs Sports Suspension



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

A question for you all, i have spec'd the S Line suspension on my new TT but in doing so have been advised by the dealer that its a very uncomfortable drive and theyd recommend the sports suspension instead?

Main reason for me going for the sline is that its obviously going to look better lower.

So, for those of you have have it, is it really such as unbearable ride if i opt for it?

Cheers guys


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi I've got S-line suspension on my car and have no complaints about the ride quality ask for a test drive in a car with it fitted, I don't think it will put you off


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

There really isn't as much difference as some of these car reviewers seem to say there is. Driven both and can't tell too much difference personally.

Go for the S Line suspension as the TT looks too high up on the Sports suspension, and a 1cm drop does help a bit!


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, im sticking with the Sline suspension, dont want it looking like its sitting on stilts :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The salesmen are probably trying to get you to buy the sport suspension as most of their stock cars have the sports suspension.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah maybe, although ive added options like the ss seats, audi sound system and privacy glass so im thinking it could only be a factory build anyway.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If the roads are poor in your area then the dealer may be right.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Sline or magnetic ride have the same 1cm lower than the original.
The most important difference is that magnetic ride are adaptable and you can turn it off in comfort mode..normal sline are always hard..less than magnetic ride but hard anyway


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

90TJM said:


> If the roads are poor in your area then the dealer may be right.


Second that statement - roads not good in my area and consequently the s-line setup has always been too much for me. I admit that comfort does come higher on my priorities than ultimate "looks" and therefore would not sacrifice it to lower the car by the odd cm, but everyone is different - also bear in mind that the way the country's finances are going the road system will probably only get worse!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand the road situation but we are talking about a sport car..I don't mean that 1 cm is always he better solution but I think sline should be the least..it's not so hard but it helps a bit in sporty situations


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> ..it's not so hard but it helps a bit in sporty situations


That might be so for some, but for others like myself it does seem too harsh for every day conditions and for the OP to be sure he really needs to drive both on the road conditions he will encounter during ownership else he runs the risk of being disappointed.


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
I have recently taken delivery of my tt (sline with 19s) with the sline suspension. Its a little firmer than the sport suspension but I still think its really comfortable - especially compared to the mk2 I had. I do a decent commute each day in it too.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

The only reason this is called "S line suspension" is that it is a free option if you go for the S Line body shape. Magnetic Ride (which includes the 1cm lowered suspension) is also available on the Sport. But if you have lowered suspension, surely you'd want magnetic ride to go with it anyway, just to make it bearable? And if you do get magnetic ride that will cost you £1K, same as if you had it with the Sport.

Personally I wouldn't sacrifice ride comfort for 1cm. I mean, will anyone even notice? The two S Lines I test-drove did not have lowered suspension so cannot speak from experience, but I am guessing it would just make for a bumpier ride and, being lower, slightly more difficult to get in and out of the car.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

1cm does make a difference look wise, and the ride quality is definitely not as bad as you think it is.

The arch gap is bearable with the s line suspension whereas the sport suspension has bigger arch gap than the A6 saloon!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@ TTKiid - you've asked a very reasonable question but unfortunately what constitutes a "hard" ride is very subjective. It depends upon your expectations and what you are used to - so everybody's opinion is different. And that includes all of the professional reviewers.
As said already - go and have a test drive in an S-line with the S-line suspension, down roads your are familiar with and judge for yourself.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

TTimi said:


> 1cm does make a difference look wise, and the ride quality is definitely not as bad as you think it is.


OK, I won't arm-wrestle you over it. 

The truth is I've only had my Sport since January and I'm still in the honeymoon stage. In my eyes, she's perfect just as she is...


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Just in case you were wondering :lol: (though I was a bit more generous than 1cm  )


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

H&R OE may be the right compromise between drop and comfort, I have been looking at other Audi forums (A5/S5) where it has been a popular solution... I'm now considering these over the Eibach pro kit after reading....


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

It is all down to personal taste at the end of the day, so OP, defo worth testing out the sline.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> It is all down to personal taste at the end of the day, so OP, defo worth testing out the sline.


True TTimi, The more I look into it, the more options, the more confused I get lol :lol:


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

The 19" alloys place a huge part in the ride too and can be noisy especially on poor roads. Perhaps consider the 18" wheels.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Believe was an issue on older models a few years ago - had an 07 A3 S line with Sline suspension option - damn awful on manhole covers, bumpy surfaces where it'd crash & bang about - when changed to 11 plate which I still have, they'd totally revised suspension.

My TT also has the harder suspension, much firmer than A3 though don't know quite how they've achieved it but it's very composed & refined.

As suggested before, best go for a test

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Rev said:


> Just in case you were wondering :lol: (though I was a bit more generous than 1cm  )


Another Photoshop junkie, huh? [smiley=computer.gif]

Very nicely done, but I'd develop a stoop getting into it, and think of the reduced clearance - I'd crash into man-hole covers!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case you were wondering :lol: (though I was a bit more generous than 1cm  )
> ...


Hehe, yeah, and don't blame you for going with the standard ride height, like you say, lots of good reasons for it


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Daft question but guess I want to make sure I have actually have it on the car really but what is the overall cm between wheel arch and top of tyre for s line suspension? Overall comfort is not bad for lowered sports assuming it has actually been put on the car.


----------

